# Solar Power In Paradise



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Greetings in the states,*

*I'm retired and living in the Philippines and wondering if anyone has info on buying a small solar power unit new that can be shipped here.*

*Our house is only 12x30 feet but am thinking of going solar before too long to hold down energy costs. The Philippines has the highest power rates in Asia and would love to "disconnect" from local service or close to it.*

*Thanks,*

*Gene...*


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you googled to find a forum where "green" or "go green" is a focus? City-Data may be a good start or the sites of county extension offices. This is just one of them. Search both connected universities and publications. ACES Shelby County Office


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

whole house would be very expensive ... 

but on a smaller scale it reasonable ..
something like this 
Solar Panels & Other Solar Kits - Harbor Freight Tools


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Solar*



Davis1 said:


> whole house would be very expensive ...
> 
> but on a smaller scale it reasonable ..
> something like this
> Solar Panels & Other Solar Kits - Harbor Freight Tools


*Thanks for the reply and information. Our house is only 12X30 feet so maybe not that expensive.
Kids and adults here will throw rocks to scare their loose birds (chickens) off house roofs so would need to get the thin plastic type panels. Also, everything here works on 220 volts so not sure how to solve those problems.


Thanks again,

Gene
*


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Gene and Viol said:


> Also, everything here works on 220 volts so not sure how to solve those problems.]


The panels output 12v DC. You need an inverter to 220v AC rather than the 110v AC they suggest..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Solar Power*



Fatbrit said:


> The panels output 12v DC. You need an inverter to 220v AC rather than the 110v AC they suggest..


*Yea, that makes sense. I still have almost 3 years till retirement kicks in so will start looking around for a decent system. Have to do something as the power rates here are extremely high even if the general cost of living is less than 1/3 of the states. Also want to buy a diesel 12kv generator for back up during our typhoon season each year.

Thanks again,

Gene
*


----------

